# Pens for UK service members



## Pompeyite (Mar 16, 2007)

I have been in contact with Keith Outten at the USA Pens for service members, to see if there is anything like this wonderfull organisation for troops from the uk who are serving in war zones around the world. As far as Keith can tell there does not seem to be anything like it. My Son served as an Officer in the British Army, alongside troops from other nations in the Iraq and Afghan conflicts. It seems a shame that no one here in the UK has done anything for our guys. Keith has offered to colaborate with us over this if we wan't to get something like it started. So come on all you UK penturners, WHAT DO YOU THINK?[}][]


----------



## skiprat (Mar 16, 2007)

Derek, this is a good idea. I would certainly chuck some pens into the kitty if you get it up and running.
However, I'm afraid that '... all you UK penturners...' is probably about six[] If we ended up sending only a couple of dozen pens, I think we may look a bit stupid. I also doubt that they would reach the 'right' people and would be intercepted by some UK based office jockey. Maybe I'm just a sad cynical git. But I was heavily involved with a charity for about ten years and saw how donated stuff never got to the intended recipients. 

It seemed to be very succesful on the USA / Canadian side, so maybe those organizers could offer some advice?
Good luck


----------



## fiferb (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd be willing to send a pen or too for this. I participated in this here in the states. I'm a former Army officer, my son was killed in Iraq, and I have another son getting ready to commmission and graduate from The Citadel this May. I appreciate other nations fighting with us around the world. Count me in if this gets started.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 17, 2007)

I doubt they would ever get them too.[V]


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Derek, this is a good idea. I would certainly chuck some pens into the kitty if you get it up and running.
> However, I'm afraid that '... all you UK penturners...' is probably about six[] If we ended up sending only a couple of dozen pens, I think we may look a bit stupid. I also doubt that they would reach the 'right' people and would be intercepted by some UK based office jockey. Maybe I'm just a sad cynical git. But I was heavily involved with a charity for about ten years and saw how donated stuff never got to the intended recipients.
> 
> ...


Hi Skiprat, Thanks for your thoughts, and offer of help. I know what you mean, but I do not intend to jump in the deep end without a lot of consulting with Keithwho has offered to help us if it gets going.[] I am hoping to also involve quite a few of the members of my woodturning association with this.[}]


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> <br />I'd be willing to send a pen or too for this. I participated in this here in the states. I'm a former Army officer, my son was killed in Iraq, and I have another son getting ready to commmission and graduate from The Citadel this May. I appreciate other nations fighting with us around the world. Count me in if this gets started.


Hi Fiferb, thanks for your offer of support, if and when this takes off, I will post more details here in one of the forums. I have a lot more advice to seek before committing to such a daunting venture yet.[]
I am sorry to hear of the loss of your Son, and wish your other Son the very best for his up comming commission. May GOD protect him.


----------



## clewless (Mar 17, 2007)

If you could connect with an officer stationed over there, it would help cut out layers of red tape moochers...I'm willing to make some pens and would serve as a collection point here in the States.  

I've made 30 pens for the GIs so far.......

Would UK include all of the "old commonwealth" members? Australia/NZ?


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clewless_
> <br />If you could connect with an officer stationed over there, it would help cut out layers of red tape moochers...I'm willing to make some pens and would serve as a collection point here in the States.
> 
> I've made 30 pens for the GIs so far.......
> ...



Hi clewless,  Thanks for your offer of support etc. I have my Son working on the service contacts as we speak thanks.[] Well done with the pens you have already sent to the GIs.  I am not sure about the "commonwealth" bit though, perhaps we could encourage someone from the Australia/NZ part of penturners to get involved.[}]


----------



## Pikebite (Mar 17, 2007)

Derek

I would be happy to help making some pens for this. Let me know when you have more details.


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pikebite_
> <br />Derek
> 
> I would be happy to help making some pens for this. Let me know when you have more details.


Thanks Richard, I will keep you all posted.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Derek, i am also up for making a few for our lads & lasse's.


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UKpenmaker_
> <br />Hi Derek, i am also up for making a few for our lads & lasse's.


Thanks for the offer of support Andrew, I will keep you posted.


----------



## BobNashvillega (Mar 21, 2007)

I have been watching this thread with interest for several reasons. One I too retired from the military like Fiferb. Also, the main reason I know how to get the pens to the right guys! Or should I say at least the ones that are serving with my son. You see today I am [][][][] because my son is here on 2 weeks leave from the Army. And will be going back to Iraq when the short period is up. I did not want to say anything before because I did not want to jinx his trip home. He has already shared some pens I made and is serving with  a Croatian as his xo.  If we have time we will turn some pens while he is here and he is already planning his care package to be sent to him when he heads back.  It is great to see him because he has been in Bagdad and I dont look forward to his returning but he does what he must. Lastly Fiferb and all others that have lost or have loved ones over there my thoughts go out to you and them also.


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Bob, 
I am pleased to hear that your Son is at home safely with you for leave,[] please shake his hand for me and say Derek says "Thanks for what he is doing over there". And may God protect him when he returns to the front.
Thanks also for sharing your thoughts on the logistics problem for getting the pens where they need to go.  The feedback I am getting from my Son and other service members here is along simmilar lines, i.e. get some one you trust to deliver them.
I have a lot of ground to cross before I commit to organising a UK distribution set up, and welcome all advice thanks.
I second your sentiments regarding those who have paid the ultimate price.


----------



## byounghusband (Mar 21, 2007)

Derek,
Count me in for a few pens for your troops.  I participate in Freedom Pen projects here inthe Dallas area.  For many that we do locally, we have a red/white/blue center band in place of the gold center band.  Any ideas aon how to make them special for the UK troops?


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by byounghusband_
> <br />Derek,
> Count me in for a few pens for your troops.  I participate in Freedom Pen projects here inthe Dallas area.  For many that we do locally, we have a red/white/blue center band in place of the gold center band.  Any ideas aon how to make them special for the UK troops?


Hi Bob,  Thanks for offering to help on this one. It is only very early in the process of trying to get things off the ground here, however I will keep you all posted here on the forum, when we get started.[]
I like the idea of red white and blue bands, if possible, could we also use that as a theme please, as our flag is also red white and blue too.[}]
Which pen kits do you find are the best for the job, and which material stands up to the climate changes expected in the theatre of opperations they will be going to please.  Are synthetics likely to be badly effected by the heat etc?[?]  Your first hand knowledge will be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Derek,

Just over 2 years ago I started the Canadian pen project you see here under the Canadian flag at the top of the page.  I too called Keith and he offered some good advice at the time.

What I did next was to contact the Canadian Armed Forces and I was put in touch with a group that manages donations for the men and women in deployment.  I made contact with one individual who wanted to be my point of contact.  She asked me to coordinate all I did so I was the only one contacting her.  I set up a web page, got a PO Box and started that way.  When I have pens to send in I call my contact and let her know they are coming.  We decide where they will be sent and now I am told that they often get seen by senior  military officers before they are sent.  I am told also they are given out by the commanding officers in the field as Reward & Recognition and with discretion.

We do not have the volumes of pens sent like Freedom pens, it's a different scale of effort for me.  I also have no time line for an end, I plan on doing this for a very long time.  I also have found that the letters are almost more important than the pens, it's not unusual to get letters back from soldiers who did not receive a pen but read a letter.  I would place a lot of importance on the letters and the pen being a token.

Please look over the web site I started and contact me if you have any questions.  At the site you can read articles and listen to audio radio interview clips regarding the project.

I will tell you that some people are critical of what it means....but for every one who critisizes 100 or more others appreciate what you will do.[]

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Jim,
Thanks for your advice, it is much appreciated.
 However, I seem to have a problem accessing your website, do you know if there is any problems with it at the moment please?


----------



## BobNashvillega (Mar 22, 2007)

Derek
I was able to go on to his site, may be issue with your computer settings unless his site has been fixed since your post


----------



## byounghusband (Mar 22, 2007)

Derek,
I will see what I can do about getting a bunch of the centerbands.  If worse comes to worse, I can see if Dupont will send me the scraps and I will make them.  
I use slimline kits for the Freedom Pens as most do I believe.  All of the pens I have turned and seen turned are wood of every sort.  Usually basic, not highly figured, etc.  I have no idea if synthetic materials would be affected by the heat....  My S.W.A.G. is that they would fair just fine.


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BobNashvillega_
> <br />Derek
> I was able to go on to his site, may be issue with your computer settings unless his site has been fixed since your post


Thanks Bob,  I still can't open any of his links, but everyone elses open ok, I will have to do some investigating at this end by the looks of it.  Thanks for trying for me.


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by byounghusband_
> <br />Derek,
> I will see what I can do about getting a bunch of the centerbands.  If worse comes to worse, I can see if Dupont will send me the scraps and I will make them.
> I use slimline kits for the Freedom Pens as most do I believe.  All of the pens I have turned and seen turned are wood of every sort.  Usually basic, not highly figured, etc.  I have no idea if synthetic materials would be affected by the heat....  My S.W.A.G. is that they would fair just fine.


Thanks again Bob, for your generosity and for the info, I think that the woods and corian will be best for us also.  Thanks again.


----------



## BobNashvillega (Mar 22, 2007)

Derek,
btw I served 5 yrs over there at RAF Upper Heyford before we closed the base, by Oxford.  Wife loved it over there as I did too.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BobNashvillega_
> <br />Derek,
> btw I served 5 yrs over there at RAF Upper Heyford before we closed the base, by Oxford.  Wife loved it over there as I did too.



Bob, you would be very dissapointed with the place now. It was left unmaintained for a while and now they are considering using it to house illegal immigrants. Some small companies moved in too.
The locals are not happy about the decision to take the immigrants as there just isn't enough infrastructure like schools, hospitals etc.

There are also plans to redevelope the accommodation for 'affordable' housing for the first time buying locals. My brother rents a small house in an adjacent village and is on the list to buy. I have been involved in some of the re-routing of the high voltage electrical system to suit the new plans. 
It is a very nice area and I hope they do it justice.


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BobNashvillega_
> <br />Derek,
> btw I served 5 yrs over there at RAF Upper Heyford before we closed the base, by Oxford.  Wife loved it over there as I did too.


I am sorry to say, that an awful lot of the uk is going the same way,  the government has told all counties to increase thier housing stock to house all the new E.U.members who now are allowed to come over and live here for free.
Whrer will it all end? []


----------



## BobNashvillega (Mar 23, 2007)

skip ,
that is bad[] when we left they said they had plans to make a small airport or a raceway.  Thought the raceway would have worked good because we used to go to the races north of Heyford.  I think it was the Grand prix circuit.  Don't remeber been too long.


----------

